

Simplifying my OLPC XO-1 Temperature Sensor - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/simplifying-my-olpc-xo-1-temperature.html

======
jacquesm
Congratulations John, I think that you've reached the optimum design, I don't
think you can get any lower than _one_ component :)

